# Capcom Announces All New Puzzle Fighter for iPhone, iPad and Android Devices



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Sep 1, 2017)

At least they are adding X in more games than in MVCI.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Never did understand the whole "iPhone, iPad, and Android" statement. Shouldnt it just be "iPhone and Android" or better yet "iOS and Android devices". Well enough of my shitposting but ill check it out maybe.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2017)

Okay, maybe a step in the right direction, if it wasn't mobile only though. People do like puzzle fighter as much as they like Puyo tetris.


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 1, 2017)

We finally got E Honda back!!! .......on a puzzle game.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Sep 1, 2017)

I dont like the graphics, even candy crush looks better


----------



## Steena (Sep 1, 2017)

When your 25 years older version looks comparatively better aesthetically, it's probably time to realize you need to stop outsourcing and invest a little more on your top tier inhouse artistic talent


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 1, 2017)

I can't wait. I loved this game!


----------



## Windaga (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not big on this art style... I'd rather them just use the original pixel art style instead of this...weird 3D big head style.

With that being said, I think I'm more excited for this than I am for Infinite.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 2, 2017)

Hand drawn sprites please.


----------



## HEADBOY (Sep 2, 2017)

I wish they would include MegaMan.EXE or Shooting Star MegaMan, that would be awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Never did understand the whole "iPhone, iPad, and Android" statement. Shouldnt it just be "iPhone and Android" or better yet "iOS and Android devices". Well enough of my shitposting but ill check it out maybe.


I think they mention both iPhone and iPad because there are some apps that are made for iPhone and look pixellated on iPads because they're upscaled, and there are apps that are iPad only and don't work at all on iPhone since they're designed for a larger screen.
iPhone apps looking pixellated on iPads may have changed now though, last time I used an app that was only designed with iPhones in mind on an iPad was around when iOS 7 was only just released.


----------



## A7MAD (Sep 3, 2017)

Give me 2d art and then I will think about downloading this game ... it is like they don't learn.


----------

